
Write Kubernetes Network Policies with Inspektor Gadget’s Network Policy Advisor - blixtra
https://kinvolk.io/blog/2020/03/writing-kubernetes-network-policies-with-inspektor-gadgets-network-policy-advisor/
======
aliswe
Am I the only one who thinks this feels wrong? Shouldnt cloud services use
token based auth even internally?

At our place we don't protect our backend services behind firewalls, they're
protected by auth0 tokens ...

~~~
detaro
Why frame this as only an either-or? Seems like it's a cheap additional layer
of security.

You also might have components you haven't written yourself that don't use
tokens, e.g. databases.

